# De Roon deride Ibra dopo Milan-Atalanta.



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2021)

Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2021)

Al ritorno due opzioni:

1) Vincere

2) Spaccare più gambe possibili a questi qua.


Possibilmente fare le due cose insieme.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Al ritorno due opzioni:
> 
> 1) Vincere
> 
> ...



A questo post c’è solo una cosa da aggiungere: A M E N.

Oltre, ovviamente, alla mia ormai rituale richiesta: Gasp, resta in lotta Champions fino alla trentottesima, ti PREGO. Restaci. Poi a Bèrghem faremo due chiacchiere. Con tutta calma.


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo la Juve ora diventano la squadra che vorrei vedere fallire.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio Frank e Ibra con la maglia di de Roon al ritorno ( Acerbi Style)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Me l'hanno mandato 2 minuti dopo che l'aveva postato. DEROON che da del pagliaccio a Ibra e all AC Milan 7 volte campione d' Europa. 

Un giocatore dell Atalanta con 0 ZERO trofei all attivo. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Voglio Frank e Ibra con la maglia di de Roon al ritorno ( Acerbi Style)



Io li voglio coi crociati di De Roon e Zapata. In mano.

Maiali schifosi. Al ritorno sarà l’ultima giornata, dovremo distruggerli calcisticamente e fisicamente, poi finirà in rissa negli spogliatoi? Ottimo, vi porteremo i fiori, maiali.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Poi chiediamoci perché gli itagliani non tifano le squadre itagliane in campo internazionale.


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A questo post c’è solo una cosa da aggiungere: A M E N.
> 
> Oltre, ovviamente, alla mia ormai rituale richiesta: Gasp, resta in lotta Champions fino alla trentottesima, ti PREGO. Restaci. Poi a Bèrghem faremo due chiacchiere. Con tutta calma.



Sarebbe in assoluto la cosa più goduriosa della stagione. Anche più di un ipotetico, impossibile, irraggiungibile scudetto.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo avere il sangue agli occhi fino a fine maggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Caro Deroon c'è un tempo per ridere ma anche uno per piangere,dai tempo al tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque la scuola di Torino si fa riconoscere sempre. Stessa arroganza (e ignoranza).


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Ha un futuro assicurato alla Juve. 
Del resto ce l'ho al fantacalcio ed è probabilmente il peggiore dell'Atalanta, probabilmente sarà venduto ai bianconeri in cambio di qualche primavera.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha un futuro assicurato alla Juve.
> Del resto ce l'ho al fantacalcio ed è probabilmente il peggiore dell'Atalanta, probabilmente sarà venduto ai bianconeri in cambio di qualche primavera.



Il primavera valutato 46 milioni ovviamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

Gente che non è nemmeno in grado di vincere con un minimo di stile. Macchiette


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è quello che dopo la partita coi gobbi ha chiesto scusa per il fallo su Cuadrado e ha ammesso che avrebbe dovuto essere espulso. Mancava solo che uscisse dal campo da solo, oppure chiedesse di rigiocare la partita. 
Un tempo gente del genere avrebbe baciato per terra anche solo per avere l'onore di giocare contro il Milan...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi chiediamoci perché gli itagliani non tifano le squadre itagliane in campo internazionale.



Esatto. Alla fine per tifare le altre italiane devi essere molto distaccato dal calcio. Se lo si segue anche un pochino provi odio sportivo per tutti gli avversari.

Non c'è più sportività ormai. Tra l'altro non comprendo il motivo di queste uscite poco eleganti, tutto si può dire tranne che il Milan attuale sia una società arrogante e con uscite cattive e infelice da parte dei dirigenti e degli allenatori.

Non comprendo proprio quindi queste uscite, gli auguro il peggio del peggio. Tanto tutto è ciclico e prima o poi tocca a tutti beccarsi periodi di melma, magari non sarà in campo sportivo, ma in quello privato, vedi Ilicic il depresso. Nessuno e dico nessuno è esente dai bassi della vita


----------



## numero 3 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Che poi in campionato sono a -7...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Io ve lo dico da tempo che questi di testa sono andati. 
Partiti proprio .

Ma sinceramente non è nemmeno il caso di dare loro importanza. 
Non perdo tempo con le provinciali. 
Si sfottessero coi tifosi del Brescia.

Ora dovrei dare importanza all'atalanta?

De roon sarebbe quello con le orecchie in stile dumbo?


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2021)

Tralaltro la dimensione di questi qua ve la da il fatto che hanno fatto turnover nelle ultime due per arrivare a mille contro di noi. Sono 2 settimane che preparavano questo match. Ora che sono appagati perderanno con la lazietta.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2021)

Allora faccio un ipotetico scenario....
Non succederà perchè non succederà, così come mi sognavo di restituire loro la manina e le risate in faccia alla panchina...

Ripeto: non succederà.......................


Ma se esiste un Dio del calcio (a parte Ibra, intendo) all'ultima giornata il mio sogno erotico sarebbe un Milan già matematicamente scudettato che va a Bergamo con l'atalanta a cui serve un punto matematico per conquistarsi il posto in CL.........

Ed i due Dei del calcio uniti che incorniciano la partita perfetta, il Milan undici leoni (più le riserve ovvio) che si giocano la partita come una finale della coppa campioni di una volta, col dente avvelenato e la bava alla bocca e si restituisce loro un bel tanto a zero che si meritano...

Non succederà, ovvio...................... ma se succede....................


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Se uno sfigato come De Roon si permette di prendersi gioco di Ibra, direi che siamo veramente alla fine. A Bergamo mi aspetto come minimo un Ibrahimović in stile De Rossi-McBride a Germania 2006: deve pagarla sto somaro, lui e quella maledetta banda di antisportivi. Qui dalle mie parti, amici e conoscenti sono diventati neroblu dopo l’exploit dell’Atalanta: addirittura ieri uno che si è sempre professato milanista ha pubblicato l’immagine della nostra sconfitta commentando con soddisfazione. Vomito più assoluto.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbe noi pensiamo a vincere a Bologna..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Per fortuna non lo vinceranno mai, ma nel caso meglio TRE scudetti della Juve che uno solo loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico da tempo che questi di testa sono andati.
> Partiti proprio .
> 
> Ma sinceramente non è nemmeno il caso di dare loro importanza.
> ...



Invece vanno riportati al loro posto. Ricordati quei cani del Verona, ci hanno fatto perdere due scudetti. Non abbiamo trovato pace finché non ci siamo vendicati, e infatti sia nel 2002 (ricordi? Partita ribaltata a Verona, Mutu li aveva portati in vantaggio, recuperammo con Pirlo e Superpippo andando in CL e dando il via al nuovo grande Milan e spedendoli in B) che nel 2018 noi fummo decisivi per mandarli in Serie B. In due occasioni, come due furono le fatal Verona.

Verrà anche il loro turno, verrà eccome, fosse l’ultima cosa che facciamo.


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2021)

Basta mettere a confronto il palmares di Cristian Brocchi con quello di tutti i giocatori dell’Atalanta per capire cosa è il Milan e cosa loro


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

In tutta questa storia mi sorprende solo tutta questa cattiveria che hanno tirato fuori in questa settimana. Ha iniziato prima Gaspare, poi Zapata, ora dumbo.
Evidentemente riportano il pensiero e lo stato d'animo dei tifosi. 
Ma figuriamoci se il Milan deve sentire rivalità verso una provinciale. 
Lasciamoli litigare con Mazzone che corre sotto la curva.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

cosa mi tocca leggere...come paragonare i moscerini con i leoni.

peccato sia troppo tardi il ritorno,ma sono certo che ci arriveremo davanti a loro in classifica

questo succede quando una squadretta ottiene un risultato di prestigio facendo la gara della vita
tifosi e tesserati esaltati
poi sono capaci di pareggiare in casa con il crotone o lo spezia,per questo non vinceranno mai nulla.
quando asfaltammo l'atalanta a bergamo per noi non c'era alcuna estasi,ma normale amministrazione

già troppo tempo dedicati a questi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A questo post c’è solo una cosa da aggiungere: A M E N.
> 
> Oltre, ovviamente, alla mia ormai rituale richiesta: Gasp, resta in lotta Champions fino alla trentottesima, ti PREGO. Restaci. Poi a Bèrghem faremo due chiacchiere. Con tutta calma.



Sai che é praticamente il commento che un paio d’ore fa ho fatto sotto il tweet di De Roon?

Gli ho scritto... ti auguro vi manvhi 7n punto per la CL prima dell’ultima giornata...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Invece vanno riportati al loro posto. Ricordati quei cani del Verona, ci hanno fatto perdere due scudetti. Non abbiamo trovato pace finché non ci siamo vendicati, e infatti sia nel 2002 (ricordi? Partita ribaltata a Verona, Mutu li aveva portati in vantaggio, recuperammo con Pirlo e Superpippo andando in CL e dando il via al nuovo grande Milan e spedendoli in B) che nel 2018 noi fummo decisivi per mandarli in Serie B. In due occasioni, come due furono le fatal Verona.
> 
> Verrà anche il loro turno, verrà eccome, fosse l’ultima cosa che facciamo.



Io non sento rivalità verso di loro.
Creare rivalità con loro vorrebbe dare loro importanza. 
Io mi sento rivale di bayern e real ,non dell'atalanta. 

Litigassero coi bresciani.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha un futuro assicurato alla Juve.
> Del resto ce l'ho al fantacalcio ed è probabilmente il peggiore dell'Atalanta, probabilmente sarà venduto ai bianconeri in cambio di qualche primavera.



Ce l'ho pure io e a dire la verità piglia sempre 7 o giù di lì (ce l'ho da un mesetto però).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente riportano il pensiero e lo stato d'animo dei tifosi.



Quei vermi dei loro tifosi ci hanno sempre odiato ciecamente, ma ancora di più dopo la Coppa Italia del 1989/1990 (dove, obiettivamente, facemmo una figura di M, tanto che Berlusconi aveva chiamato in Lega per rifiutare il passaggio del turno ma ormai il “danno” -la rimessa non restituita da Massaro- era stato già fatto), da quel momento siamo diventati i loro nemici giurati, anni e anni di cori contro Baresi e le nostre bandiere.

All’epoca ci stava, ma adesso hanno esagerato, e se prima del 2018 potevano essere in credito, dopo le combine Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 (io invito sempre tutti a guardare quello che fece Wallace in quella partita), e Juve-Atalanta 1-1, il 5-0 e i saltelli, le prese per il culo di Zapata e De Roon hanno abbondantemente passato il segno. Abbondantemente.

Non è questione di rivalità, è questione che è il momento che Ulisse, tornato ad Itaca, cominci a tagliare la gola ai proci che hanno usurpato la sua casa, questo è.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sento rivalità verso di loro.
> Creare rivalità con loro vorrebbe dare loro importanza.
> Io mi sento rivale di bayern e real ,non dell'atalanta.
> 
> Litigassero coi bresciani.



“Rivalità” vera e propria la sento in primis con l’Inda in secundis coi gobbi. Altre squadre europee le considero rivali sportive ma non c’è lo stesso carico emozionale, neanche con squadre che possono stare sul nostro stesso piano, per palmares, anche più di Inda e gobbi.

Questi atalantini invece, come il Verona, non li considero rivali, ma vermi da schiacciare senza pietà e da torturare con l’accendino prima di finirli, è diverso.


----------



## addox (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tutta questa storia mi sorprende solo tutta questa cattiveria che hanno tirato fuori in questa settimana. Ha iniziato prima Gaspare, poi Zapata, ora dumbo.
> Evidentemente riportano il pensiero e lo stato d'animo dei tifosi.
> Ma figuriamoci se il Milan deve sentire rivalità verso una provinciale.
> Lasciamoli litigare con Mazzone che corre sotto la curva.



Ma quest'anno i motivi potrebbero essere altri, vista la classifica. Comunque che la preparassero da una settimana è chiaro, anche per come si sono presentati a Udine. e visto che li hanno perso punti, il piacere forse lo hanno fatto ad altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

Evidentemente si divertono così. 
Piccoli idioti.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Gennaio 2021)

De Roon con quelle orecchie dovrebbe solo stare zitto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

addox ha scritto:


> Ma quest'anno i motivi potrebbero essere altri, vista la classifica. Comunque che la preparassero da una settimana è chiaro, anche per come si sono presentati a Udine. e visto che li hanno perso punti, il piacere forse lo hanno fatto ad altri.



Infatti da anni fanno i fenomeni ,noi il primo anno che siamo tornati siamo primi.
Certa gente vorrebbe rubarci il posto.

Quando io dicevo che prestare loro lo stadio sarebbe stato un grande errore in pochi hanno capito cosa volessi dire..


Il potere logora chi non ce l'ha e loro l’hanno annusato.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Ormai si sentono in diritto di parlare cani e porci. 
Però questo atteggiamento potrebbe giocare a nostro favore, se Pioli è furbo farà vedere i post di questi pagliacci h24 ai ragazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (25 Gennaio 2021)

La miglior risposta sarebbe semplicemente festeggiare lo scudetto a Bergamo.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi chiediamoci perché gli itagliani non tifano le squadre itagliane in campo internazionale.



Mai tifato atalanta, squadra che odio di più dopo i gobbi e già da tempo.
Spero tornino in B.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> La miglior risposta sarebbe semplicemente festeggiare lo scudetto a Bergamo.



Io vengo da Bologna anche a costo di rompere zone rosse, arancioni, ecc.
Non me me frega niente. Vengo a piedi per i campi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Lo abbiamo ripetuto non so quante volte. Restate on topic e parlate solo di cose presenti su questo sito e non di cose non riportate e non verificate.

Grazie.*


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ai vecchi tempi, coi Commandos, credimi, te lo giuro su mio figlio, una cosa del genere non sarebbe passata in cavalleria, assolutamente.



Ovviamente non volevo sminuire il post col termine 'fesserie,ci tengo a precisarlo per rispetto verso il post e verso chi l'ha aperto. 
Volevo solo dire che i giocatori mai dovrebbero scendere a questo livello perché non dovrebbero alimentare tensioni ma il gesto della bandiera per me è molto più grave e oggi ha spiazzato un po tutti.
Un gesto che alimenta odio e tensioni .


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo abbiamo ripetuto non so quante volte. Restate on topic e parlate solo di cose presenti su questo sito e non di cose non riportate e non verificate.
> 
> Grazie.*



Si. Hai ragione. 
Errore mio.
Chiedo scusa a tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Voglio Frank e Ibra con la maglia di de Roon al ritorno ( Acerbi Style)



ricordiamo la storia infinita che quel poco normale di gattuso e alcuni qui han fatto per la maglia di acerbi .............


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> La miglior risposta sarebbe semplicemente festeggiare lo scudetto a Bergamo.



In caso accadesse, invadere Bergamo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Da oggi Dumbo, quell'altro scarparo di Zapata e quell'indegno pezzo di sterco di Hateboer che ha dato una gomitata a Kalulu senza alcun motivo a palla lontana rimanendo impunito sono entrati nella mia blacklist.
E ci rimarranno per sempre. 

Sti luridi maiali ci troveranno a Bergamo parecchio incacchiati al ritorno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

questi ci han proprio cecchinato. l'han preparata manco fosse una finale di CL. 
per loro e per far un piacere ai loro padroni. 
probabilmente erano anche drogati per davvero.


----------



## Andre96 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che bisogna avere un'intelligenza pari allo zero per continuare ad INSULTARE in questo modo Ibra.
Ci stanno facendo solo un favore. Vai Zlatan! Maggio non è lontano.


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Gennaio 2021)

La squadra che odio di più al mondo. Le strisce neroazzurre sono una garanzia di squallore.
Presto verrà il momento quando torneranno nella fo*na dove meritano di stare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ormai si sentono in diritto di parlare cani e porci.
> Però questo atteggiamento potrebbe giocare a nostro favore, se Pioli è furbo farà vedere i post di questi pagliacci h24 ai ragazzi.



Ci vuole un trattamento stile “cura Ludovico”. I nostri dovranno bramare con ogni fibra del proprio corpo l’arrivo della giornata numero 38, come unico modo per trovare sollievo.


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma per curiosità, quelli dell'atalanta fanno così dopo ogni partita che vincono?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



il karma prima o poi presenterà il suo conto. 

pezzenti schifosi, schiavi di quei luridi mafiosi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non lo vinceranno mai, ma nel caso meglio TRE scudetti della Juve che uno solo loro.



secondo te questa atalanta puo durare molti anni?? perchè io mi sarei anche rotto le [email protected] di questi qui. almeno la juve e l'inter,per quanto odiose,hanno storia,hanno trofei in bacheca....questi hanno il nulla assoluto,e fanno gli sboroni. 

questa atalanta del catzo non la sopporto davvero più,poi i media mi dicono che bisogna tifare le italiane in champions,poi i primi che tifano contro il MIlan sono loro...spero ne prendano 9 dal real madrid sia andata e ritorno,devono prendere 18 gol in due partite.


----------



## Gamma (26 Gennaio 2021)

Diciamo che vogliono essere considerati sempre come fossero una big, ma poi inciampano in queste cose da provincialotte.
De Roon e co. dovrebbero fare un'intensa dieta a base di pane e storia del calcio prima di deriderci(manco tanto lui, per lo più Zapata con lo sfottò sui rigori), perché alzare la cresta per due anni di CL nei confronti di chi l'ha alzata sette volte(parlando del passato) ed è anche in testa alla classifica(parlando del presente), è davvero poco furbo.

Ci vediamo alla 38esima giornata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo te questa atalanta puo durare molti anni?? perchè io mi sarei anche rotto le [email protected] di questi qui. almeno la juve e l'inter,per quanto odiose,hanno storia,hanno trofei in bacheca....questi hanno il nulla assoluto,e fanno gli sboroni.
> 
> questa atalanta del catzo non la sopporto davvero più,poi i media mi dicono che bisogna tifare le italiane in champions,poi i primi che tifano contro il MIlan sono loro...spero ne prendano 9 dal real madrid sia andata e ritorno,devono prendere 18 gol in due partite.



Historia que tú hiciste
Historia por hacer
Porque nadie resiste
Tus ganas de vencer

Ya salen las estrellas
Mi viejo Chamartín
De lejos y de cerca
Nos traes hasta aquí

Llevo tu camiseta
Pegada al corazón
Los días que tú juegas
Son todo lo que soy

Ya corre la saeta
Y ataca mi Madrid
Soy lucha, soy belleza
El grito que aprendí

Madrid, Madrid, Madrid
¡Hala Madrid!
Y nada más
Y nada más
¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Davidoff (26 Gennaio 2021)

Quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano, questi ratti schifosi ballano già da troppi anni a causa della nostra incompetenza. Si stanno montando troppo la testa ed è ora di rispedirli nei bassifondi a suon di calci in c*lo.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sarei anche incline ad arrabbiarmi se solo sapessi chi è questo nessuno. Neanche ho presente il suo volto così per dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non lo vinceranno mai, ma nel caso meglio TRE scudetti della Juve che uno solo loro.



No problem persino l'Atalanta preferirebbe 3 scudetti della Juve che 1 scudetto dell'Atalanta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.


Ci vediamo al ritorno buffoni, tornerete presto nella fogna da dove siete emersi. La serie B è la vostra dimensione naturale, ci tornerete.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma per curiosità, quelli dell'atalanta fanno così dopo ogni partita che vincono?



Quand la mer.da la monta al scagn, o che la spussa o la fa dagn.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No problem persino l'Atalanta preferirebbe 3 scudetti della Juve che 1 scudetto dell'Atalanta



Basta vedere da quanto non li battono in Serie A, ossia dal 17 Gennaio 2002. Che maiali, ragazzi.

Speriamo che qualcuno di questi maiali (due a caso: Zapata e De Roon) si rompano una zampina mentre grufolano nel fango che è loro casa abituale, e che se la rompano per bene.

Voglio sentirli GRUGNIRE in diretta, con le lacrime agli occhi consci che la loro carriera è finita lì.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



Solo pochi anni fa avrei riso se qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe nata una nuova rivalità del genere.

Personalmente, sento la partita contro l'Atalanta allo stesso livello di Inter e Juve adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Solo pochi anni fa avrei riso se qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe nata una nuova rivalità del genere.
> 
> Personalmente, sento la partita contro l'Atalanta allo stesso livello di Inter e Juve adesso.



Questi sono solo dei parvenu arricchiti, arroganti e maleducati che si siedono al tavolo dei nobili. Non possono essere considerati rivali ma solo intrusi da rimettere al proprio posto il più presto possibile, vermi da schiacciare senza pietà e da umiliare. Questo devono essere considerati.

Con questi qui non dovremmo fermarci neanche se ci trovassimo sul 6-0 in futuro e i loro giocatori ci implorassero di smetterla, non può né deve essere una lotta tra pari, deve solo esserci Ulisse tornato ad Itaca che finalmente fa fare ai proci che gozzovigliavano nella sua casa (e questi lo hanno fatto letteralmente, venendo nel nostro stadio e poi andando ad impestare mezza Europa, e ti garantisco che un tempo una cosa del genere non sarebbe stata permessa e venendo ad usurpare il nostro stadio i loro tifosi violenti ed esaltati avrebbero trovato una amarissima sorpresa ad attenderli, fuori dal medesimo) la fine che meritano.

E se fossi in Zapata e De Roon, dopo le provocazioni ad Ibra mi andrei a rivedere l’entrata di Ibra medesimo su Materazzi, tanti anni fa. Ibra aveva aspettato anni quel momento, come “ricompensa” per un’entrata killer di Materazzi. Se fossi in loro prenoterei come minimo un buon dentista, perché alla trentottesima capiteranno contrasti in area magari su calcio d’angolo, e sai, potrà capitare che il gomito si allarghi e che di conseguenza a qualcuno parta l’intera arcata dentale superiore. O potrebbe capitare che Ibra arrivi di corsa ed, essendo grosso, non riesca suo malgrado a fermare la corsa e craaack!! Qualcosa si è rotto. Spiaze.

Se fossi in loro non sarei così tranquillo.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continua il botta e risposta tra *Ibra* ed i giocatori dell'Atalanta. Il calciatore degli orobici, *Marten De Roon* ha infatti postato su Twitter un'immagine in cui *deride* il campione svedese dopo la "*questione Zapata*". Foto al secondo post.



De Roon è il classico giullare di corte e a me fa ridere. Al contrario mi stanno sulle balls le parole di Zapata, che denotano un certo malumore verso il Milan. Se quello 0,17% di possibilità dovesse avverarsi, dalla riva del fiume vedremo passare il cadavere di un’infinità di nemici.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Solo pochi anni fa avrei riso se qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe nata una nuova rivalità del genere.
> 
> Personalmente, sento la partita contro l'Atalanta allo stesso livello di Inter e Juve adesso.



E' proprio quello che vogliono loro e tu gli dai modo e possibilità?
E noi gli abbiamo prestato pure lo stadio.

Milan-atalanta valeva , vale e dovrà valere come un milan-brescia, nè di più nè di meno.
Non è che solo perchè da un paio di anni giocano in champions ora sono diventati una big.
Una provinciale erano e una provinciale restano.
La loro bacheca fa ridere i polli .


----------

